# מתנה לחתן ביום החתונה



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

מתנה לחתן ביום החתונה 
(לא ידעתי לאן לשרשר, אני מתנצלת).


בא לי לתת לבן הזוג שלי משהו מיוחד בבוקר החתונה (מעבר למכתב שאכתוב לו). יש לכן רעיונות כלשהם? זה צריך להיות משהו שקשור לחתונה כמובן (ולא סתם אייפון חדש א משהו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## h i l a d i (21/6/12)

מטפחת/פרח לחליפה 
על המטפחת את יכולה לרקום - כשאני אומרת מטפחת אני מתכוונת למפית הקטנה הזו שמקפלים ושמים בתוך כיס הג'קט

אולי גם חפתים חרוטים

כיפה מיוחדת לחופה

תחתונים.גרביים מדליקים שכתבת עליהם משהו שקשור לחתונה...

אם כל זה לא מתאים אני יכולה לנסות לחשוב על עוד


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

תודה.... 
לגבי המטפחת- אצלי במשפחה יש אמונה תפלה שאסור לתת מטפחות במתנה.

חפתים כבר הוזמנו (אבל בא לי עוד משהו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כיפה זה רעיון לא רע, אני אבדוק את זה.

תודה


----------



## h i l a d i (21/6/12)

בירושלים יש חנות קטנה 
שמוכרת כיפות ממש מגניבות. כפה של דרדסים, הומור סימפסון ובערב כל דבר שאת יכולה לחשוב עליו. אם זה מעניין אותך אני יכולה לברר איפה החנות הזו.
למרות שלדעתי בטח אפשר למצוא גם במרכז.


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

תודה, אבל אני יותר בעניין של הקדשה אישית 
(משהו כמו השמות שלנו/תאריך/ציטוט).


----------



## yoli (22/6/12)

נייס מה שמה?


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (21/6/12)

הדלקת אותי עם התחתונים 
עם הדפס מגניב שרק שנינו נבין ,
זה הולך להצחיק אותי כל היום 

תודה על הרעיון


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

האמת שעכשיו שאת אומרת... 
לגמרי יש לי משהו להדפיס על תחתונים שרק הוא ואני נבין וזה רעיון מדליק


----------



## המרחפת (21/6/12)

יום אחד, 
אני רואה את בן זוגי עם תחתונים חדשים, שעליהם מודפס דרקון והכיתוב "חושבת עליך". 
בטוח שלא אני נתתי לו אותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איזה סצנות מישהי אחרת הייתה עושה על זה... 

אחרי כמה שבועות שאלתי אותו, הוא לא ידע לענות, והגענו למסקנה שכנראה אלו תחתונים של אחיו (כשהם מתקלחים בבית ההורים, התחתונים במגירה במקלחת ולא בחדר השינה. אז יש הרבה התערבבויות...), שהכינה החברה, שבינתיים כבר נפרדה, אז לא טרחנו להחזיר. דווקא יפים. חמוד הדרקון.


----------



## Lana678 (21/6/12)

רעיון... 
הייתי מכינה ספרון/חוברת/אלבום עם התמונות שלכם וכל מיני בדיחות/משפטים מצחיקים על חיי הנישואין לשם הייתי גם משלבת את המכתב


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

תודה, אבל בדיוק עשיתי לו אחד כזה 
לחגיגות השנה שחגגנו בשבוע שעבר..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (חוץ מהבדיחות על נישואים)


----------



## Lana678 (21/6/12)




----------



## edens song (21/6/12)

רעיון 
אולי תמונה ממוסגרת שלכם, אבל לא סתם תמונה - 

התמונה הראשונה שלכם, או תמונה מהחודש הראשון ביחד.. ולרשום בצד התמונה איזה משפט שלכם, בדיחה משותפת, או משהו כמו "כבר אז ידעתי שזה לנצח".


----------



## h i l a d i (21/6/12)




----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

תודה רבה, הרעיון מקסים... 
אלא שזה דומה מדי למה שLana הציעה ועשיתי לו בדיוק בשבוע שעבר. אבל המון תודה על ההצעה


----------



## gilguliti (21/6/12)

עוד רעיון בכיוון שלך (נראה לי) 
אני כתבתי על דף קצת עבה כזה ויפה (מדמויי הקלף למיניהם אבל עדין ובהיר) שתי שורות משיר ששנינו אוהבים ושמאד מתאים לקשר שלנו והמילים מתאימות גם ליום החתונה, מסביב איירתי קצת בצבעים ושמתי את זה בתוך מסגרת קטנה של תמונות כזאת שאפשר להעמיד על שולחן או מדף.
גם את המסגרת תכננתי לצבוע אבל זה לא יצא אז נתתי לו את זה ככה ותכננתי לצבוע בהמשך, מה שלא קרה עד היום...
(בסוף גם לא יצא לתת לו בבוקר/ביום עצמו כי היה כזה אינטנסיבי ולא היה אף 'רגע' כזה מתאים, אז נתתי לו בלילה אחרי הכל וזה היה מאד מרגש
שנינו היינו לגמרי בהיי וזה ממש התאים...)


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

נשמע כמו רעיון טוב, תודה


----------



## hadaragr (21/6/12)

קופסת הפתעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















| 
גיסתי הכינה לאחי הגדול קופסה ענקית שהגיעה עם שליח אלינו הביתה (שם הוא התרגן)- 
הם חובבי סימפסון אז היא קנתה לו בובה מצחיקה של הומור שמנגנת ושרה, היא שמה לו שם המון ממתקים ושטויות וגם שתי חולצות מגניבות להחלפה בחתונה (שהוא השתמש באחת) וכמובן מכתב מרגש.

אני ממש אהבתי את הרעיון וגם ראיתי איך אחי התלהב ואני מתכננת להכין לבחור שלי משהו בסגנון...


----------



## miss buttons (21/6/12)

תודה, זה רעיון נחמד אבל הוא קצת כללי מדי 
(לטעמי בלבד, כמובן). אני יותר מחפשת משהו עם ערך רגשי/ הקדשה וכו׳.  אבל בכל אופן, תודה רבה.


----------



## Nomi1212 (22/6/12)

מה דעתך על.... 
תמונה סקסית מקצועית... משהו בטעם טוב, לא גס מדי סתם משהו רומנטי ויפה שיזכור אותך בצורה היפה ביותר


----------

